# Canyon Neuron SAL7 weight, why?



## ForMartha (Dec 12, 2020)

Heya,

Looked at the Neuron AL7 as an option but it's kinda chubby (14.7kgs), anyone knows where does the weight comes from?

I mean, I think it's the wheels (rubber as well), tires and crank. Anyone knows?


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

My guess ~ AL frame, Fox 34 Rhythm, wheels


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

That's what trail bikes in that price range weigh these days. Ride and enjoy!


----------

